# Thats the last time I ask a butcher anything!



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Be careful people when asking your butcher for advice on your meat. 

I asked several butchers how long my turkey would last in the freezer. The answers ranged from three months, six months or one year. 

They were all wrong. I put mine in yesterday, just opened the freezer this morning and its dead. >>


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ho Ho Jo :-D

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Jo ho ho ho


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I had (retired) 2 butchers in the family. One a village butcher the other that was "high class" one in the local market town. In those days they both did their own slaughtering. Two things I learned from them, they have to sell the WHOLE of the beast and "it's a little bit over" followed by "its there anything else" (in Welsh in one case). They are masters of telling the customer what they want to know.:wink2:


----------



## Joeo's (Dec 11, 2016)

A neighbour's wife always gets a Fresh Turkey rather than frozen.
A few years ago the husband went to the supplier two days before Christmas to collect the Turkey. He put the turkey in the boot of the car.
He met a friend of his at the suppliers and they decided to go for a pint. 
They got a taxi home and went back the next morning for the cars and found two Frozen Turkeys.
True story!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

One of my childhood memories was going with my father to purchase the Christmas Turkey.

His system was not to visit the butcher, but to go to the pub. 

Suitably refreshed he went to the market place in the local town and bid for one in the ongoing auctions.

His logic was that early bidders paid a premium price and went home early, leaving fewer bidders and a cheaper bid when he arrived.



.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

When I lived in Norwich a friend went to the market just before they closed every Christmas eve and always went home with a half price turkey.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

jo662 said:


> Be careful people when asking your butcher for advice on your meat.
> 
> I asked several butchers how long my turkey would last in the freezer. The answers ranged from three months, six months or one year.
> 
> They were all wrong. I put mine in yesterday, just opened the freezer this morning and its dead. >>


Thank goodness, when we lived in Israel our next door neighbour asked me to take delivery of her fish and put it in my fridge

Of course I would

But it was still alive and I spent a miserable day, when I opened the fridge it was still gasping

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

JanHank said:


> When I lived in Norwich a friend went to the market just before they closed every Christmas eve and always went home with a half price turkey.


I didnt know you used to live in East Anglia Jan,lovely!:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

HurricaneSmith said:


> One of my childhood memories was going with my father to purchase the Christmas Turkey.
> 
> His system was not to visit the butcher, but to go to the pub.
> 
> ...


Many years ago my Dad bought a Turkey and kept it in the back garden to fatten up for Christmas:smile2:

By the time Christmas came round he didnt have the heart to kill it and ended up giving it away!:serious:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jo662 said:


> I didnt know you used to live in East Anglia Jan,lovely!:smile2:


I´m a Suffolk gal, but moved to Norwich for my work when I was 23, so I have a SufNorCam accent.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

JanHank said:


> I´m a Suffolk gal, but moved to Norwich for my work when I was 23, so I have a SufNorCam accent.


Well you learn summat new everyday!:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jo662 said:


> Well you learn summat new everyday!:smile2:


I bet I could tell you a few more things you don´t know :wink2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My wife is a Norfolk Broad. 
All the family came from Martham. 

Ray.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

raynipper said:


> My wife is a Norfolk Broad.
> All the family came from Martham.
> 
> Ray.


I know Martham fairly well.i used to have a customer there called J E Kirby Transport.:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

JanHank said:


> I bet I could tell you a few more things you don´t know :wink2:


I bet,but Im only a young whipper snapper!>>>


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

jo662 said:


> I know Martham fairly well.i used to have a customer there called J E Kirby Transport.:smile2:


It was the Butchers on the green that was Chapman's and the families for generations. We knew Kings Transport.

Ray.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

aldra said:


> Thank goodness, when we lived in Israel our next door neighbour asked me to take delivery of her fish and put it in my fridge
> 
> Of course I would
> 
> ...


Turkey's, pah, I went out with you for a night out and found a bloody pig in the van next morning, beat that. No one knows how it got there.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don’t exaggerate Paul

It was only a pigs head , a big one though

Sandra


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Better than a horses head though !

Davy


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

We never had Turkeys we always had one of my Granddads hens, he would chase them and whichever he caught was Christmas dinner.. To kill it he would put it's head on the door frame and slam the door, the head would come off and the body would run round minus the head..

Well ard them Yorkshire hens!..

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> We never had Turkeys we always had one of my Granddads hens, he would chase them and whichever he caught was Christmas dinner.. To kill it he would put it's head on the door frame and slam the door, the head would come off and the body would run round minus the head..
> 
> Well ard them Yorkshire hens!..
> 
> ray.


I think I have just wet myself.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> I think I have just wet myself.


What again!>


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

rayrecrok said:


> We never had Turkeys we always had one of my Granddads hens, he would chase them and whichever he caught was Christmas dinner.. To kill it he would put it's head on the door frame and slam the door, the head would come off and the body would run round minus the head..
> 
> Well ard them Yorkshire hens!..
> 
> ray.


I think i would of ended up with a nut cutlet!:surprise:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Surely you knew if you chop the head off any fowl it will run round for sometime before it drops.
Not sure if it used to happen at the guillotine or not. :frown2: I think they used to jump about a bit.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep

We once killed a cock

Bought live chickens on the market in Israel , you did, but never could bring ourselves to kill them so they lived their lives out in the garden

One, Esmeralda , arrived, she’d obviously never been out of a cage 

But she saw a butterfly and chased after it for a few seconds until she collapsed on her nose

And I knew exactly how she felt 

The cock, was one of two

Hanging out the washing was a nightmare 

Wings sweeping the floor, I was fine as long as I could face them

I returned them with the chickens to the cope before the kids got home from school

But one day I didn’t

He ran up our youngest back and pecked at his head and drew blood 

Our youngest was terrified 

Albert cut off the cocks head once he’d caught him , and he ran for a while minus head 

I cooked him but couldn’t eat him 

Sandra


----------

